# Heat or No heat ?? advice please



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I have read various threads on here about heat during different parts of your cycle.. d day was yesterday/today so I am now starting my two week wait...some people have talked of having a wheat bag or similar as this helps conception/implantation .. can anyone advise on this ..I have also started on the brazil nuts as this is also supposed to be good? 

Cat x


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Cat,

Absolutely *NO* heat once you think conception has taken place (e.g. if you were doing IVF it would be after ET) - boiled embies is not good!!!  You don't want your body temperature to be going up and down too much - try to stay as regulated as possible. Some people believe eating brazil nuts is good cos of the nutrients in them and also freshly squeezed pineapple juice too (i.e. direct from the fruit, no processing at all as this destroys the essential nutrient). Have to say I have done always tried to eat the nuts and drink the juice as it won't hurt but whether it actually helps or not 
Best of luck 
Mikeygirl xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks hun .. it gets very confusing ..and we like to do all we can for success!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You can use a heated wheated wheatbag during 2ww but ensure that its only *lukewarm* and only use for about 15 mins or so. You need to ensure that you keep your belly/abdomen warm and covered at all times but you don't want to raise your body temperature too much and don't roast your belly !!

For good implantation you need to keep your womb warm...in Chinese medicine & acupuncture, they often relate fertility problems to having a "cold womb".

Brazil nuts contain selenium which helps promote a healthy womb lining.

Pineapple also contains selenium but you should only drink the juice (preferably from fresh or pressed although "not from concentrate" or "from concentrate" are ok). Pineapple also contains an enzyme, bromelain, which may cause uterine contractions so is contraindicated during pregnancy...however, this enzyme is destroyed during processing which is why drinking the juice is fine but you shouldn't eat fresh pineapple pieces. And another thing pineapple contains is manganese which is also a good supplement to have during pregnancy !

There are food sources rich in selenium though so its not just those 2 things !!

If you take a look on the Prenatal Care & Complimentary Therapies boards you'll find lots of threads with tips and information that might interest you.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks Natasha .. you are a star!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Cat

I was told by my acupuncturist that I had a cold womb which was probably causing implantation issues.  He told me to use a heated wheatbag as this would keep my tummy warm and increase blood flow to the womb and help get a thicker lining.  Within a couple of months of using the wheatbag my AF really changed - much heavier, less clots and brighter red (sorry if thats TMI).  I used my wheatbag everyday throughout my cycle including the 2ww.  Never too hot and as Natasha said not for too long.  I never put it directly onto my skin but used it every night in bed for about 15 mins.  It really made a difference to my womb lining and when I had my IUI my lining was 10mm on day 10 - before using the wheatbag I think the thickest it ever got was about 5mm

When I had my IUI I asked my cons about continuing to use the wheatbag and he said it was a good idea to keep the tummy warm and wouldn't do any harm as long as it wasn't too hot.

Wishing you lots of luck

    

Jane xxx


----------



## fifitrixybell (Jan 16, 2007)

hi jane,

i just read your post about a heated wheatbag. I've never heard of this before where do i buy one of these? Hope you are feeling better after your trip to hospital.


love fiona xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hiya Fiona

I got mine in John Lewis it was about ten pounds I think.  Not sure where else they sell them, I think I may have seen some on ebay.

Am feeling much better thanks.

Good luck
Jane xxx


----------



## fifitrixybell (Jan 16, 2007)

hi jane,

thanks again....guess where im going tomorrow!!!! glad ur feeling better...love your scan pic. keeps me positive! thanks.


p.s if you have any other info please let me know

love fiona xxxxx


----------



## fifitrixybell (Jan 16, 2007)

hiya jane ....tis me again fiona


I forgot to ask....what does it look like...is it like a hot water bottle. I haven't a clue what i'm looking for



thanks again


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

A heated wheatbag is usually fabric, looks sort of like a cushion and filled with wheat & sometimes lavendar...you heat them in microwave.  You can buy them on ebay...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## fifitrixybell (Jan 16, 2007)

Just to say thanks...

I managed to get my wheat bag on-line! I'm so chuffed girls. Thanks for all your helpful info today

love fiona


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Glad you found one   - don't forget, don't have it too hot.

Jane xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for all this info ladies.. I will be buying myself one too ! Cat x


----------

